# Black shrimp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is this shrimps? 
Try to guess


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Chocolate Shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

black diamond....aka full king kong.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> black diamond....aka full king kong.


everything im reading about black diamond says that black diamond is the black tiger?

i would love to get my hands on fully black BKK.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

black cherry shrimp for sure, I have one before


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jumpsmasher said:


> Chocolate Shrimp?


*Yes, that's correct*! First try and it was correct 

I have some other video where it's visible that this shrimps is actually not black, but very dark vinous.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> black cherry shrimp for sure, I have one before


There are some "black sakura" shrimps, but I guess it's just another name of chocolate shrimps.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> black diamond....aka full king kong.


I wish I had that 

If my crystal red shrimps will breed well, I might with try some Taiwanese, but not now. But not now, they are too beautiful to lose them.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw where did you got them.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

igor.kanshyn said:


> *Yes, that's correct*! First try and it was correct
> 
> I have some other video where it's visible that this shrimps is actually not black, but very dark vinous.


Wahoo! do i win anything?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> btw where did you got them.


I got them through US, and US seller got them from somewhere in Asia.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> everything im reading about black diamond says that black diamond is the black tiger?
> 
> i would love to get my hands on fully black BKK.


Yes and no, depending on the context. In English world (actually, may be from German) you'll see black diamond being referred to as Black Tiger Orange Eye, aka BTOE (actually, certain grade of BTOE). But in Taiwan, black diamond (direct translation from Chinese) is used to refer to full black BKKs.

Nice shrimps and fantastic to look at, I wish I had some too.

I thought it was available in the group buy in September that I missed due to being out of country


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jumpsmasher said:


> Wahoo! do i win anything?


Oh, yes, absolutely!
You are getting *one from two prices *for your choice.
You can get a starting colony of 10 golden yellow or 10 painted fire red shrimps. No jokes, fast and smart people are always getting the best


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Oh, yes, absolutely!
> You are getting *one from two prices *for your choice.
> You can get a starting colony of 10 golden yellow or 10 painted fire red shrimps. No jokes, fast and smart people are always getting the best


Well I was just joking - a bit far for me to get shrimps from ya 

Are you going to be breeding these out? The new carbon rilli's are pretty neat as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jumpsmasher said:


> Well I was just joking - a bit far for me to get shrimps from ya
> 
> Are you going to be breeding these out? The new carbon rilli's are pretty neat as well.


Ah, you are in Calgari, I didn't noticed that. I can ship 
I know some people interested in shrimps in your city 

Yes, I will breed them. I have some babies already and they are brown. They should grow fine. We will see.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*New picture*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor, do they breed true? I heard some of them get brown


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> igor, do they breed true? I heard some of them get brown


I can't tell now. Some babies look quite green, but they are still small. They might change color live blue velvet and green babaulti do.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are really cool looking! Hope you get your populations up soon


----------

